# .NET and More > Silverlight >  upload file

## ngreenwood6

I am trying to create a silverlight upload form for my site. I know how to post data using httpwebrequest but I cant figure out how to get a file through. I have tried to find a good example but have not been able to. I am running a php site which seems to have very little examples. I found some for asp but that is not useful to me. Any help is appreciated.

----------

